# Pavers - other brands besides Unilock?



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

They all are supposed to meet the same strength requirements (8000 psi).

Unilok is just a brand and there other larger producers. 

Several national producers are Pavestone and Oldcastle/Belgard. There are also many regional and local suppliers. Many only sell through distributors since service and support is important.

You probably will not find much price difference between similar pavers in a local area. The real differences come when you want special shapes and combinations, blended colors and antiqing/tumbling. Most paver producers in an area will be using similar raw materials and having your own aggregate is not a real advantage. Redicing cement contents is the only way to really reduce manufacturing costs in a modern plant.

If I found a big price difference, I would try to find out why that seller has to sell cheaper (unless it is a non-profit charity) in oreder to get rid of the pavers.


----------

